# clear creek patterns/reports?



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm planning to spend the weekend near Clear Creek, and maybe do some fishing if weather permits. I'm a beginning fly angler (I C&R), so I can use any tips regarding productive patterns or fishing reports. I plan to target brown trout and smallmouth bass.

Thanks,
JM


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you going to Clear Creel down by Lancaster or did you meen Clear Fork / Mohician(sp)? Clear Creek down by lancaster is up some and off color talked with 2 bait guys there today who was using corn and caught one small one before I left. I stoped for a few and tried a Streamer and a nymph but didn't get anything but then again wasn't really trying as it was just nice to get out for once. Wanted to see what the last Flood had done down here. Is the water is still pretty high they cannot get one of the small damns cleared out so the water will flow better and it's rolling over the top of the cement bridge at the park office where the old barn is. If your talking Clear Fork I heard the park was up alot but you might beable to fish it the upper is off color and up fokes have done good though with large Nymphs and streamer.They said there was some dry action up on the Mad in the past week with midges. Which I'd say if the sun was out and the water cleared up on the fork it could be the same. But they are calling for cold temps this weekend and it's going to rain/snow in the next few days also. If you go please post report of how you do. If you need more Info goto www.madriveroutfitters.com and goto fishing reports one the main page. There has been talk of some steelheads being caught up your way with the rivers opening up some check it out on the link I gave you for more info on it. Later and Good luck Matt P.S. Be extra careful with the high water as the ground is pretty soft with it thoughing out with the warm temps some places can be like quicksand.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for the info. I'm staying near the Clear Creek in between Lancaster and Logan. I'm not expecting the greatest conditions due to the rain/snow and cold weather, but the GF and I need to get out of Cleveland for a couple of days! I'll definitely post a report if we're able to do a little fishing. At the very least I'll let you know how the water looks.

Is there a bait shop in the area? I might try my luck with the ultra-lite if I don't have any luck with the fly rod.

As for the steelhead fishing on the NE tribs, things are looking better. I checked out the Rocky the other day, but didn't have a chance to fish. The Rocky is almost completely free of ice, but the water is still cold. I talked to a couple of people at two different spots, each of whom told me they caught a couple of steelies early in the day. I haven't checked out the other tribs lately, but it looks like the Grand is running quite high.

Thanks,
JM


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

There is one in Lancaster just down the street from my house. It's called J & R's bait it's on Ceader (sp)?Hill rd also called 188 just off Pierce ave. There is also one down at Lake Logan called Downs Bait and Tackle it's just off 664 on lake logan Rd. It's going to be real cold this weekend from the weather report just given on T.V. this morn. Also in Lancaster there is Ohio Valley trading post that selles some bait and stuff but mainly a hunting type store if you need anything else e-mail me and I'll give you my cell number. Later Matt I didn't take a water tempo while I was at CC tuesday but it was pretty cold when I was checking for Buggs as the Black stones will be comming out in force real soon down there.Later


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

330-958-1350 !


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Matt. I'll probably try my luck Saturday late morning, early afternoon when the temps come up slightly. If anything, I'll get a chance to spend some time practicing casting and mending on the water. The forecast doesn't look too good, but what the heck.

If you decide to head down to the river, look for the guy with the shaggy beard, watchcap, and gander mountain waders fishing with a blonde.

Best,
Jim


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

stonefly71 said:


> I was checking for Buggs as the Black stones will be comming out in force real soon down there.Later


Hey, stonefly71, I'm a rookie flyfisherman who just discovered Clear Creek. I am just starting to tie some and need ideas. Black stones???
Thanks
Tony


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

black stones, he's refering to " Black Stoneflies" lots of patterns out there!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks flytyer. Just curious, where is Pandora?


----------

